# Andrews Custom Leather



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

I was over at the Orlando gun show the other day and I bought a holster off a youngman named Sam Andrews. He had everything a fellow could want in the way of leather. Cowboy holsters,rich man, and average man price range. I bought one a IWB for 1911 and it is a very comfortable fit. If you need a good holster with out having to sell one of your kids to get it you might want to take a look at this guy.:mrgreen: 
http://www.andrewsleather.com/
I paid $70 bucks for mind with three different belt loops.








:smt1099


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Nice :mrgreen:


----------



## jwkimber45 (May 6, 2006)

Very nice. I've heard good thing about Sam Andrew's work.


----------

